# female platy... Pregnancy issues



## Bettabum873 (Feb 20, 2006)

My white female platy looked ready to burst yesterday morning, so I put her in the breeding tank, but she seemed VERY stressed being alone so I put her back in the main tank deciding I would rather lose the babies then have her get too stressed. Well when I put her back in the main tank I noticed that her gravid spots had dissapeared and her belly had become very red. I had been monitoring her in the birthing tank and I know she never gave birth, but she suddenly didn't look pregnant anymore. But this morning the spots were back and she looks more pregnant then ever. What was going on with her?


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

i think its safe to say that soon she will give birth to the babies, also i have read that platys are least likely to eat their own fry out of all the livebearers but ur still taking a chance


----------



## MollyBreeder12 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats what happens to my Molly, but I never want to put her in a breeder net
I only use da breeders net for sick or aggresive fish
So ya sometimes I think shes not even pregnant
My male Molly only mates with her like 20x every two days or something like dat
&& my skinniest guppy always wants to mate with her but I dont let him

___________________
___________________

*10 Gallon*

6 Male Guppies [[Adult]]
Female && Male Silver Molly [[Adult]]
2 Ghost Shrimp [[Baby]]


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

sometimes light can be decieving aswell, i can look at my guppies with the light on and think they don't look as pregnant but soon as i turn them off there gravid spot looks bigger than ever


----------

